# Opinion on the Bachman Eureka & Palisades 4-4-0 engine



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi this is Russ of Sun Valley, CA. Thinking about getting the Eureka& Palisades 4-4-0 engine. Any opinions on the strength of the engine,and or any problems with it, please write. I have an elevated railroad and have running my Shay. Looks like a great engine to run a circus or passenger train Thanks


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I dont personall own one, but I have not heard of anything bad with it. It is a spectrum model so it has some upgraded stuff to it. I know you wont have to worry about the split gear issue like you did with the 2-8-0 and 2-truck shay. It is a very nice looking loco, for the price I think its worth it.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I have one and it looks and runs great. I just have to keep the chuff wipers clean for sound. The gear has not split (yet) but they are no problem to get. I have a Mogul as well which runs great. On that one I had to remove the two suppression caps on the motor. Also did this on my Connie. My 4-4-0 came out before they added these. I don't know if there were any made later that had them. If I recall Tony indicated that none had them. They are a problem with any PWM motor control. I bought mine on Ebay from A. Kramer. It was not expensive, ~$180, and as far as I could tell, it was brand new. 

The only thing I find odd and I just haven't take time to look at is the front truck is allowed to move forward and back a little. This can look weird. I think I just need to dampen its movement or fix it in place.


----------



## IllinoisCentral (Jan 2, 2008)

I just bought E&P 4-4-0 at the beginning of the summer. I love it! It's one of my best running locos and easily the best looking. As far as it's strength, the most I've pulled with it was about 3 Bachmann freight cars and a mix of 2 or 3 Bachmann and LGB coaches with absolutely no problem through 8 foot diameter curves. My only concern with the 4-4-0 is that some of the plastic parts seem brittle (not just delicate). I bought mine 2nd hand and had to make a couple repairs to its guts and had a problem with stress fractures opening up on the bottom cover of the motor block. Not a big deal, as I just glued the parts back together and re-attached it. I haven't heard of anyone else with that problem, so I assume that this was isolated to a handful of engines. 

I've noticed the front to back swaying of the pilot too. Personally, I don't think its a big deal since you don't really notice it unless you're abruptly starting and stopping or changing direction. If it bothers you, it shouldn't be too difficult to remedy. 

Overall, I'd say go for it.


----------



## Rookwood Central (Jan 2, 2008)

I own one, and it is definately the best looking loco in my fleet. I was so impressed that I bought an undecorated version also,I do agree the plastic is a bit brittle, in fact when I had to pull the Eureka out of a tunnel I managed to damage the Pilot (Cow Catcher). but soon fixed.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I bought one also from A. Kramer on Ebay.No problems runs great! and was cheap to. Mine came in the Bachman factory shipping box sealed so was brand new under 250.00 last year. I have seen some on E-bay fro around 350.oo thinking of getting another one. Travis


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The gears on the 4-4-0 certainly have a better track record than those on the 2-8-0, but they're not immune from the breakage issue. They're of nearly identical design, though they have one less tooth. The gear on my 4-4-0 cracked to where it would slip on the axle, but did not break all the way through. A little JB Weld seems to have solved that problem, but know that Northwest Short Line also sells a replacement gear (#2223-6) "just in case." Besides that issue, mine's proven very smooth and reliable. I have two B'mann (Spectrum) moguls which use the same gear box which have given me no troubles in terms of the gears. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I have used my D&RG version to pull 3 LGB closed vestible cars for hours and hours...No problems. Tracks well through every switch/crossing/signal...A real "Energizer Bunny". Love it!


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

I have several 4-4-0's, both of the first and second run, none lettered for Eureka. All are great runners. Recently I took one to a show and she ran for over three hours with no problems, except for when I wasn't paying attention and ran into the caboose of a stopped train. No damage done except for my pride. I've also taken one to one of TOC's operating sessions and she pulled upto 10 cars up grade with no problems.


I'm about to start an RC install in another one. Of the locomotives I've done so for the 4-4-0 is one of the easyist.
Here is a link to a photo the 4-4-0


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/cr...%20Hop.jpg


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

I wish to thank all who gave there opinions on the 4-4-0 . I called up Gold Coast Station in Ventura,Ca , and ordered one. Good price and looking forward to running it soon.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of the "Eureka"models as well, and I can attest to the fact that it's a great model, both in terms of appearance and performance. It easily pulls four LGB passenger car up my 4% grades. I have a Phoenix 2K2 sound system installed completely in the tender, with the "chuff" triggered by two button magnets on one of the wheelsets in the tender. I finally went to that option because I found that the amount of lateral play on the rear driver set was creating periodic missed beats on curves. The pilot truck is "picky" at switch frogs that aren't level and smooth, but other than that, I have had no problems with the model. It is always one of the star performers at our open house events and runs like a champ. The pilot truck issue goes away when I carefully tend to my trackwork.


----------

